# FreeBSD 9.1 hanging



## amjidrahman (Mar 20, 2013)

I am very new to FreeBSD but want to learn, unfortunately I am having real trouble from the off. I am unable to boot into the OS as the computer keeps hanging or rebooting depending on what option I choose to boot from. My set up is a:

Foxconn 45CS motherboard with an Intel Atom 230 CPU
2GB RAM
Linksys E1032 Gigabit Network Card (Realtek 8169S)
1.5TB Seagate Barracuda HDD

I have taken a photo of my screen as I am unaware of how to retrieve the boot log.

http://i.imgbox.com/acxFPJMf.jpg

I have tried two different network cards (other with BroadCom chip) and both give me a similar experi*e*nce.

I really hope someone can help as I have googled what I think my problem is (ACPI or APIC issues) and as of yet had no success. Apologies if I have missed something startling obvious, but this is my first experi*e*nce with anything other than Windows! :r


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you checked for a BIOS/UEFI update?

I don't think it's the network card. Looks like the Linksys card is detected properly. It could be the disk controller setting, some boards can switch to IDE, AHCI or RAID. Try the AHCI or IDE setting if it's available.


----------



## amjidrahman (Mar 20, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have you checked for a BIOS/UEFI update?
> 
> I don't think it's the network card. Looks like the Linksys card is detected properly. It could be the disk controller setting, some boards can switch to IDE, AHCI or RAID. Try the AHCI or IDE setting if it's available.



Yes, I have the latest BIOS for the motherboard. I'll check if there is alternative settings for the HDD.
Something *I* should have mentioned, it boots up fine without the network card in.


----------



## amjidrahman (Mar 20, 2013)

I have changed the HDD settings from enhanced to compatible with no change. I tried to start it in safe mode and have uploaded another photo of the output.

http://i.imgbox.com/abue3n8L.jpg


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2013)

"No usable event timer"--check the BIOS, make sure HPET or other timers are enabled.  Leave ACPI enabled.

If those don't work, go into the loader prompt at boot and enter this:

```
debug.acpi.disabled=hostres
```


----------



## amjidrahman (Mar 20, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> "No usable event timer"--check the BIOS, make sure HPET or other timers are enabled.  Leave ACPI enabled.
> 
> If those don't work, go into the loader prompt at boot and enter this:
> 
> ...



I don't have a "HPET" or similar setting in my BIOS.

after entering your command assuming the prefix "set", the system still hangs.

http://i.imgbox.com/abqeUIk9.jpg


----------

